# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Old F4 Mandolin Neck- Bonus Cheap Body

## NickR

The seller states it is an F4 neck. Somebody may want this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/gibson-mand...MAAOSwq9FezG99

----------


## Bob A

New frets and board and inlays, and the back button area looks to have been re-shaped from a pointed Gothic arch to the F5 curved style. 

Sorta painful to look at, on the whole.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Reserve not met at $199.00 plus $49.00 shipping. They'd have to want it really bad.

----------


## jim simpson

It seems strange to me that someone decided to graft an F-4 neck onto a modern economy priced F-4 style body.

----------

Northwest Steve

----------


## Dave Hanson

Never seen position markers like these ? My 1915 F4 has plain dots.

Dave H

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Jeff Mando

Great way to dress up an import!   :Grin: 

I'm guessing things didn't line up well or they would have strings on it?  Too bad the original tuners are gone....

a little bit of a stretch to call it a "Gibson mandolin" as the title suggests, IMHO.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Currently at $500 with less than 24 hours to go........NFI.

----------


## jimmy powells

Hi Dave It's just the neck that is Gibson. The fretbard is Gretsch so they hven't bothered to change to dots.

I had a 1915 Gibson F4 that I sold to Tamco couple of years ago.

regards

Jimmy
UK

----------


## Dave Hanson

Hi Jimmy, I bought an F4 from TAMCO last year, just wondering.

Dave H

----------


## jimmy powells

Hi Dave. If it is the 1915 one with Handel tuner buttons then fairly certain that will be the one I had. Bit of a co-incidence between you and I possibly because I went down there three days after he got in the Gibson F5-L in great condition. I decided not to go for it probably because of the fingerbard extension which I didn't want to trim off or scoop but it was a lovely mandolin and I think you ended up buying it.

I'm after a Gibson oval hole at the moment but thin on the ground in UK. I am aware of an A4 which may be for sale. 

Regards

Jimmy

----------


## Dave Hanson

Thats the one Jimmy, I love it,  incidently both great mandolins.

I've got far too many mandolins, the only thing I think I would buy now is a Gibson tenor banjo, they seem very rare here in the UK

Dave H

----------


## Dave Hanson

Incidently I could be on the lookout for an A4 too.

Dave H

----------


## jimmy powells

Hi again Dave. John Alvey Turner has a 1929 TB3. I know the owner Phil Alexander VERY WELL. If you wanted a great deal, mention my name and let me know. 

When Corona is over I am going to see the A4 but if anything changes I'll let you know.

I play a 2016 Northfield Big Mon and it is just fantastic Dave. Having said that, my mate also has a 2016 Big Mon and his has a slightly different neck, binding and general cosmetic minor differences.  I find that odd really. Mine has a chunkier neck which I think adds to the tone and keeps it 100% straight.

I know of a Vanden A for sale. MINT CONDITION with Carlton case. Never played. I fancied it for years but the guy (who is in my band) wouldn;t sell it as he was 'keeping it for the grandbairns' but now in his 80s is letting things go. I just helped him sell his unplayed Sobell Mandolin. I think he wants over £3000 for the Vanden. It is a beautiful sunburst. I just dont need it now as I only want one high end F-hole mandolin and I have the Big Mon (as well as another I had made for me in China).

regards

Jimmy

----------


## Dave Hanson

Cheers Jimmy, I'll give it a coat of looking at.

Dave H

----------


## Dave Hanson

Hi Jimmy, thanks for the heads up but it will have to wait a while, I've got a short scale 1914 Vega Whyte Laydie up for sale in a shop in Bradford and I need to get rid of this one first, trouble is the shop is closed due to this feckin virus thing and I can't get it back or do anything about it.

Cheers, Dave

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Currently at $500 with less than 24 hours to go........NFI.


566 and change. Somebody really wanted that.

----------

Jeff Mando

----------

